

Ruins of an Alternate Future – Jinhua Architecture Park - protomyth
http://www.archdaily.com/327185/ruins-of-an-alternate-future-jinhua-architecture-park/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ArchDaily+%28ArchDaily%29

======
robertlaing
One of the more interesting things about this article, for me, was the fact
that it's one of the few places where the author's [I assume unintentionally
incorrect] use of the phrase "affect change" actually kind of makes sense.
It's very common to make this mistake (<http://grammarist.com/usage/affect-
effect/>), but it's very rare for it to make sense.

As in, architects may be able to "change" change. And that's maybe more
interesting than the idea that they can create change.

"Planned and curated by dissident artist Ai Wei Wei, each pavilion represents
a new path forward for architecture, at least in the mind of the designer." —
Surely that's affecting change (changing "change").

------
swampthing
Not sure why, but the first thing that came to mind was Motel of the
Mysteries. If there's ever a catastrophe where a significant amount of
information is lost, one can only imagine what our distant descendants (or
perhaps an alien species) will think when they uncover these structures - what
inferences they'll draw about our lifestyles in the absence of the actual
context in which these structures were built.

